# Kindle



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinking about buying one. Any issues with downloading books in this backwater? Do you get directed to the amazon us site or is there some local version (no doubt at vastly inflated prices....)?

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No local site, I've used the Kindle app on my ipod touch and it works fine, haven't purchased anything recently but did a while back. Same idea for this, I think you may just need a US address and perhaps a US VPN for some items.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Been using Kindle for years, better than reading from a book especially when traveling. It holds hundreds of books and could be turn on/off in seconds...

Never had any problem downloading any book yet, but Moe78's comment concerning V** could be valid for certain books.

Bought first 2 of mine (me, wife) directly from Amazon when on US business trips. Being an electronic toy-freak, I have recently upgraded 1 of 2 to the latest version so have an original version if you don't want to pay the scalped price for the latest. They are sold for about 50% more in Dubai.

Just a heads-up, I had some initial problem with the one I bought in Dubai...

I just couldn't register the device on-line, called Amazon, they informed me that the device was classified as "stolen" thus can't be registered. WTF ?

Contacted the seller (nice guy) to inquire, he contacted Amazon. It turned out that his CC expired, so Amazon can't charge to the CC after shipped the device out (unbelievable) thus marked it as "stolen". The seller gave new CC, Amazon charged to CC, then allowed me to register after 2 days.

At the end, everything was OK but it could have turned out bad if the seller refused to co-operate.

So, I recommend that you try to register the device on-the-spot if buying one in Dubai. It is very easy and quick if you already have an Amazon account.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's weird! Amazon usually don't ship anything until they charge your card!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazon accepts paypal  And then if it later is rejected... what to do? They send things out immediatly even when paying with paypal.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> That's weird! Amazon usually don't ship anything until they charge your card!


That was relayed to me from the seller when he contacted Amazon. The issue was solved in 2 days so eventhough unbelievable, I took it at face value.

When I contacted Amazon, they told me that unless the original purchaser contact them and solve the issue, the locked Kindle could only be used as an (expensive) memory stick and PDF reader 

And that's why I haven't tried to upgrade the 2nd Kindle until my next trip to the US.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. 

Will hopefully buy one when in the UK next week. Anyone know if you can buy them in the shops in the UK or do you have to order for delivery thru amazon?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When is the 9.7 one coming out that is just basic minus 3g in a lower price range??? 

I have resisted but have so many books now that are sitting around my apartment that I dont know what to do with. I think I am going to give in and buy one.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have resisted but have so many books now that are sitting around my apartment that I dont know what to do with. I think I am going to give in and buy one.


I donated 90% of my books after bought the Kindles, just need to find good non-profit places to donate them to.

Some of the beauties of the Kindle are:

- you could change text size
- look up definitions
- read multiple books in parallel by switching between them - Kindle will remember the place
- carry hundreds of books in smaller-than-magazine size device
- batteries lasts weeks
- could use Kindle app to read same books on iPhone, BB, PC, Mac
- books saved on-line, and also on all your devices listed above
- books cheaper than in book stores (when living internationally)
- don't have boxes of books to move
- lots of books available for download
- etc...

Can't you tell I love the Kindle ?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

I am fairly sure that if I were to invest into an ebook reader these days (and if I were reasonable enough not to go for an iPad), I would not go for a Kindle.

Call it commitment issue, but the idea of a device married to a single store for as long as we both shall live is still not sitting right with me...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> I am fairly sure that if I were to invest into an ebook reader these days (and if I were reasonable enough not to go for an iPad), I would not go for a Kindle.
> 
> Call it commitment issue, but the idea of a device married to a single store for as long as we both shall live is still not sitting right with me...


I had the same thought in the past before I bought the first 2 Kindles as they were more expensive than the current versions, then I took a look at how I use books.

I never read the same book twice, they are commodity to me. There are way too many books that I will never have the time to read, so not a lot of reasons to re-read the same book.

Like I only watch an old movie when I have nothing new to watch.

When I am finished with the books, they are just "waste" for me to get rid off (i.e. donate, give away to friends, carry around for years then throw away when tied,etc). Personally, I don't find it worthwhile trying to sell the old books thus no residue value left for me.

So it doesn't matter where I buy the books from as long as they are affordable and easily accessible. Buying books from Amazon is a lot cheaper than from international book stores, thus I "saved" with each book. In a couple of months, the "saving" justifies for the $139 cost of the Kindle.

So, personally, not a huge investment that I need to maintain for years to come.

Comparatively, other e-readers are not as nice or doesn't have the same book selection as the Kindle (IMHO).

Again, YMMV...

Edit:

We have 3 iPads in the house, and I can totally promise you that iPad is much poorer device for reading than the Kindle.

- It is much heavier, just trying to lay down on the bed and hold it with one hand for an hour.
- It is backlit, which is good for surfing / etc but terrible for reading a long time, especially on the bed with a night table lamp
- It has touch screen, which is a PITA sometimes when fingers activate things on screen when reading

I love my iPads, but don't use them for reading.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Your making a great case for an ebook reader, the only thing is I did not put down ebook readers in general, I am putting down the kindle in particular.

Just for kicks, I did a quick comparison.

I am presently waiting for the latest book in the Sookie Stackhouse series by Charlaine Harris (yes, it's a girly book, and I am reading it and liking it). While the paperback is not yet out in these parts, the ebook can be found.

Amazon is selling it for 14.99 USD. Kobo books for 9.99 USD. The Kobo Edition I can read on the Kobo Reader (much nicer in the hand than the kindle with the quilted back), but also on various other platforms, not like the Amazon version which needs me to have a kindle, or a kindle app for iphone/ipad. 

I agree with you that YMMV, and the Amazon bookstore alone is already more than I'll probably have time to read the rest of my life, even if they stopped publishing new books tomorrow.

But I like having a choice. Being restricted to only one store is not a good feeling for me, even if I may end up buying the majority of my stuff from that store anyway (well, not in the case of ebooks, but you get my drift).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Every kindle lover is an infomercial it seems  

I just ordered one... I give in.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Amazon is selling it for 14.99 USD. Kobo books for 9.99 USD


You are right.

I bought the Kindles years ago when Amazon made the "promise" along the line that no books will cost more than $9.99 - which no longer holds and there exists a group of Kindle users who boycott books above that price.

I am not actively boycotting books above $9.99, so unless I found a book that I had to read, I will buy it - but I try to keep my selections to $9.99 on principle. The higher prices happened when the iPad was introduced early last year, so blame Apple for it... 

And also, as an early adapter, I do not have the choices that you have now (i.e. Kindle, Sony, Nook, Kobo, etc) on the various platform / devices / etc. but I did have many years of reading enjoyment with the Kindles - thus I might be biased toward the Kindle.

Actually, I didn't even know about the Kobo until reading your post. Thanks for the info.

Choices are nice to have, but no choice is perfect.

A particular choice might be the best option today, but won't be in the future. Amazon is a huge company that will be around for a longtime (especially in the book business) relatively to other choices, so I am not too worried about getting in bed with Amazon. As you said, the existing book selection is already exceeding the amount of books that I will likely read in my lifetime.

At the end of the day, they are all tools to serve a purpose. So whichever makes you happy while serving the purpose should do the trick...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Every kindle lover is an infomercial it seems
> 
> I just ordered one... I give in.


I have been known to be the biggest supporter of things I like. Sorry for the infomerical, but appreciate the commission as I will contact Amazon now to collect mine..


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

ccr said:


> At the end of the day, they are all tools to serve a purpose. So whichever makes you happy while serving the purpose should do the trick...


Amen to that. Could not agree more.

If it does what YOU need it to do, what do you care weather someone else might want it to do something else that you don't care about ? Be happy you have found what you needed ! 




ccr said:


> Choices are nice to have, but no choice is perfect.
> 
> A particular choice might be the best option today, but won't be in the future.


True. And I will add that as much as choosing today has a cost in terms of making it harder to change your mind tomorrow, what people often fail to see is that not choosing today also has a cost in terms of missed opportunities.

It's a conversation I have had many a time with people trying to decide between cameras. As I am a bit of a camera nut (and, let's face it, a huge geek anyway), I usually get asked for advice by people around me. 

I'll digress with this example from the photo world, but I think it's relevant to the topic (and I love listening to myself talk anyway).

The most notable one was with the (former) boyfriend of a friend of mine who wanted to buy a DSLR. This one is a little better, but this one is a little cheaper, but is the difference worth the dollars, and so on and so forth. After a couple of months of this dance (because a new model always comes out, that is a little better yet, but then again would it be worth taking the old one which was better then but not now but is a little cheaper now, and so on, and so forth) I just looked at him and the conversation went like this:

- How long have you been pondering this decision ?
- Let me see, before Christmas, so going on 5 months now I think.
- And you still haven't decided ?
- No, but it's hard, you know, it's an investment, and I don't want to make a mistake and be stuck with the wrong gear.
- I understand, but both cameras are very good, and you won't be disappointed by either.
- but this magazine says the low light of A is a little better than that of B.
- then take A
- but B is 100 USD cheaper
- then take B
- but I might need the better low light of A. I just don't know if I need it a 100 USD worth.
- then let me put it this way. Christmas, New Years Eve, Laura's Birthday, that's already three. How many other events have you not taken pictures in over the last 5 months because you could not choose and buy a camera?
- I don't know. A couple.
- And how much would the pictures of those events be worth to you ?
- ...

He bought a camera the next day.


I guess what I am trying to say is "good for you, Jynx !"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> I guess what I am trying to say is "good for you, Jynx !"


How funny, also looking at buying a dslr as the masuae folks are becoming photo pros and I am stuck with a cybershot that doesnt change lenses. I have been looking for months and months... Now looking at a specific one  because it comes in red. 

I bought the 139$ wifi one. Does that mean I dont have to connect it to computer and it just works here in the uae? I don't 'get' that part.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> How funny, also looking at buying a dslr as the masuae folks are becoming photo pros and I am stuck with a cybershot that doesnt change lenses. I have been looking for months and months... Now looking at a specific one  because it comes in red.


Pentax K-x or Canon EOS 1100 D ?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ccr said:


> We have 3 iPads in the house, and I can totally promise you that iPad is much poorer device for reading than the Kindle.
> 
> - It is much heavier, just trying to lay down on the bed and hold it with one hand for an hour.
> - It is backlit, which is good for surfing / etc but terrible for reading a long time, especially on the bed with a night table lamp
> ...


Totally agree with this. I've got the kindle app on my ipad and a few books downloaded but its useless for reading them. I think it quickly overheats if you're trying to read by the pool too. You then have to wait an hour or so for it to cool down.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Totally agree with this. I've got the kindle app on my ipad and a few books downloaded but its useless for reading them. I think it quickly overheats if you're trying to read by the pool too. You then have to wait an hour or so for it to cool down.


Thanks, I'd missed the edit.

As far as iPad is concerned, the ebook part did not tip the scale because of the screen. I'll wait until they update the screen to the level of the iPhone 4 to need it for reading (or until I find another goo d excuse to buy one). Right now, the iPhone is what I am using for ebooks.

The good part of the back lit screen is I can use the night mode (black background, white text) and lower the contrast, and read in bed without disturbing DW with the light from the night stand.

Which brings us back to what ccr was saying earlier : they are tools to serve a purpose. Just find the right fit !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Pentax K-x or Canon EOS 1100 D ?


K-R... I will pm you. No one knows much about it so if you do, will be good to hear your take.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I bought the 139$ wifi one. Does that mean I dont have to connect it to computer and it just works here in the uae? I don't 'get' that part.


Your version (WiFi) will work when connected wirelessly to any network, no need to connect via USB to a computer like my original Kindle version.

The $189 version (WiFi + 3G) from the US - not the International version - will work same and via 3G as well.

You don't need the 3G version unless away from WiFi areas all the time. If you do, could always load a few books before the trip.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am also very interested to buy a tablet but mostly for reading purposes. I moved to Dubai with bunch of books and they are books I need for work and so forth. They are heavy an inconvenient. I enjoy reading them every once and then

I find that if you have the option to store them safely in an electronic device, it is great. However, the contents that I am interested are not available in some tablets. 

For example, I had inquired GARP about the ability to read their files using a ebook reader. They told me they have no plans yet to develop an app for tablets, nor are they interested to reach agreements.

You see GARP is known for risk management in finance. They sell specific customized electronic content. We all know that if we want to learn more about a specific subject there is not such thing one-book-fits-all. You would need to buy 2 or 3. What GARP does is to assemble a particular topic of interest very well founded in different books which is great.

These guys in the market are missing out. If they had come up with a simple framework where publishers could deploy content regardless of the e-reader used that would be the best. Now we have a scenario where we do have a strong bondage between content and hardware used. This, in my view, is a big mistake.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Aaarghh Lita and CCR thank you for vocalising the doubts in my mind. I have been looking for an e-book reader for a while now as my failing eyesight (old age) makes it difficult to read for long periods of time, especially in bed. I've been resisting the Kindle mainly because it is so prominently advertised on Amazon and for the reasons outlined by Lita as well as the fact that it is so proprietary, but on the other hand, although independent reviews seem to commend the Sony series, there doesn't seem to be much in it and I just cant' make my mind up.

It is an unusual situation as I am normally an impulse buyer and generally end up in a cycle of:

1. I walk into a shop and buy the first thing that I am shown 
2. I play with it for a few days and then get bored of it
3. I then get rid of it and go back to 1.

I must admit I've been getting better but I still am clueless about what to get especially as I want to be sure that it will work out here. I must say, CCR you do make a strong case for the Kindle and if you are still using it, it can't be bad...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Personally, I believe that I "saved" $5-10 for each book that I bought on Amazon via the Kindle depend where we live. And most cases, they aren't even available locally depending where you live - ever try to find new-released books in Cairo, or even modern city like Brussels ?

So after I read 10-15 books, the Kindle is already paid for ($130 for the WiFi version). That's around 3-4 months for me... And I have owned Kindles for 4-5 years now, both my wife and I have one. I just upgraded my wife's so we could introduce our 8-year-old to reading by giving her old Kindle to him.

*Jynx*, I know you just ordered a Kindle. If you don't like it, can I buy it from you ? It doesn't seem that I will have any trip to the US anytime soon this year.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay so if I buy a kindle in the UAE or the UK and bought it to the UAE can anyone specify whether it is a) worth bothering with the 3G version - I travel - a lot - but I know there used to be some confusion over whether wireless/3g function worked here in UAE plus I believe there is some difference between the US version and the international one and b} how is it for for reviewing company pdf's (say several large company manuals)?

(Oh and to calrify I would set it up with a UK card and address)

Thanks,

Sandy.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Okay so if I buy a kindle in the UAE or the UK and bought it to the UAE can anyone specify whether it is a) worth bothering with the 3G version - I travel - a lot - but I know there used to be some confusion over whether wireless/3g function worked here in UAE plus I believe there is some difference between the US version and the international one and b} how is it for for reviewing company pdf's (say several large company manuals)?
> 
> (Oh and to calrify I would set it up with a UK card and address)
> 
> ...


I have a 3G Kindle that I bought in the US before I moved to Dubai. The 3G has worked everywhere I've tried it. It has an "experimental" web browser that, although not very user friendly, can provide free internet all over the world to check email and view low-tech websites.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

PVD04 said:


> I have a 3G Kindle that I bought in the US before I moved to Dubai. The 3G has worked everywhere I've tried it. It has an "experimental" web browser that, although not very user friendly, can provide free internet all over the world to check email and view low-tech websites.


Cheers for this.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

sandypool said:


> ...I know there used to be some confusion over whether wireless/3g function worked here in UAE plus I believe there is some difference between the US version and the international one and b} how is it for for reviewing company pdf's (say several large company manuals)?


I have one of the new 3G version from the US, and it received books via 3G fine. I believe the International version has a small charge when books are delivered via 3G (very small amount).

You could load the unit up with as much PDF as memory allows.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

- 3G Kindles from the US are linked to the Sprint CDMA network and do charge a small amount as previously stated. 
- I have the Kindle Wifi only version as it is on my home network and getting booked via the network is easy and quick. 
- I haven't used my Kindle much since I got here (there is always something better to do than read). But did utilize it last night and also bought a few books via amazon.


----------



## mmughal (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi I am new here, registered to forum for Kindle, i have been craving for one for a very long time but not sure if Wifi Version will work here, 

1. I dont mind downloading books to my mac kindle(app) and then move to kindle(device)
2. I want to read more PDF's which i already have 

So which version to buy?? Wifi, or International, I don't need 3G 

Please advise!!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

mmughal said:


> Hi I am new here, registered to forum for Kindle, i have been craving for one for a very long time but not sure if Wifi Version will work here,
> 
> 1. I dont mind downloading books to my mac kindle(app) and then move to kindle(device)
> 2. I want to read more PDF's which i already have
> ...


Why wouldn't the WiFi version work here? WiFi is basically just an internet connection. If you have a wireless router and can connect the Kindle to the internet via the router then you should be fine. I bought the WiFi version before I came here as I don't need 3G and the costs associated with sending books over it. The internet works just fine for me.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

As mentioned, WiFi works just fine anywhere in the world. You don't have to have the 3G.

As "investment", I bought 3G version myself for rare times when there is no WiFi connection and I ran out of books (i.e. on vacation, traveling, forgot to load books before trips). For ~$60 more, I don't mind the added benefit.

Up to you...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt get the 3g and I dont have a wifi. I have to take it to work to download my books or to starbucks or some other spot that has wifi. Downloading to your computer then moving them over is just an extra pain. Now I wish I had spent the extra 60$ to just get the 3g.


----------

